# Soo Line Business Car Cyrus K. Holliday on #5(24)



## Agent (May 25, 2016)

The westbound _California Zephyr_ came through Agency, Iowa this evening with the former Soo Line business car _Cyrus K. Holliday_. It's named after the first president of the Atchison, Topeka, & Santa Fe Railway.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (May 25, 2016)

Very nice and classy looking--thank you for posting it! It looks like it's wondering how it got attached to a train with all those huge cars in front of it!


----------



## railiner (May 28, 2016)

Wonder why Soo Line had a car named after C K Holliday? Even if they had acquired it from the Santa Fe, used, one would think they would have renamed it after someone with some tie to their road.....


----------



## Agent (Jun 4, 2016)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> Very nice and classy looking--thank you for posting it! It looks like it's wondering how it got attached to a train with all those huge cars in front of it!


You're welcome.



railiner said:


> Wonder why Soo Line had a car named after C K Holliday? Even if they had acquired it from the Santa Fe, used, one would think they would have renamed it after someone with some tie to their road.....


It seems that the car acquired its current name after it was sold by the Soo Line and was in private hands.


----------



## HighBall (Jun 4, 2016)

This car has been owned for a number of years by the Kennebec Financial Corp - San Diego.

If you stop the video at about 1:17 you can barely make out their name which appears to be underlined at the bottom.


----------

